# vivarium vent question



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have just built myself a viv, and have one small question. Building one in the past i used a hole cutter to do the holes for the vents. I've got a thin piece of wood on the back and just wondered if i could just put the vents on there instead of cutting through the melamime. I know how easily it chips and just thought this could be an easier solution?

thanks​


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

hi tom,

do you mean you have 3/4mm hardboard on the back?

if so, then yes - you can still use the same hole cutter.
it's what i use on my standard vivs.

also, a quick tip to stop chipping in melamine - only go half way through with your hole cutter - then STOP and start from the other side.
it isn't fool proof but is a hell of a lot neater than just going straight through.

hope this helps and goos luck


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

aaahhh cheers volly. Not just the chipping but the hole cutter i have is poo and has a tendancy to leave burn marks on the wood, and yes i have 3/4mm hardboard on the back and i know how easy this cuts through, so thanks . Will just 4 vents on the back be enough do you think?


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

tom1400 said:


> Will just 4 vents on the back be enough do you think?


depends on the size of the viv and what you're keeping in it to be honest mate.

i normally put 4 vents on 4ft wide vivs but that's just a standard guideline that i use ( don't start jabba , lol ).

hope this helps


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

i am startin my Viv stack in the nx week or 3 lol, each Viv is gunna be ( 3ft wide x 1.6ft deep x 2ft high ) and its gunna house snakes (corns, royals, kings etc) do u think 3 vents a Viv b ok?

and what sealant would b best as i have a large area to cover with it lol

Thanks :no1:


----------

